# Current account in Germany from abroad



## vickey2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Can anyone plz tell how to open current account in German bank from abroad for job seeker visa?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given the current round of KYC (know your customer) rules and regulations - and those are at an international level these days - you're likely going to have to be able to put in a personal appearance in order to open a current account just about anywhere in Europe. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vickey2016 said:


> Can anyone plz tell how to open current account in German bank from abroad for job seeker visa?


https://www.deutsche-bank.de/pfb/co...ernational-students-en.html#myaccordion_10766

There also is (or at least used to be in 2010) a branch of Deutsche Bank in Islamabad. Might be worth visiting/contacting if you are near.


----------



## vickey2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanx Bev & ALKB


----------

